# mehrere text dateien nach einem wort durchsuchen



## juniorin (7. Mai 2005)

hi

wie kann ich mehrere textdateien auf einmal nach einem wort durchsuchen ?
sonst muss ich jede einzelne datei öffnen und dann sie duchsuchen, das ist umständig
wenn ich nicht weiß in welcher dieses wort vorhanden ist.

grüße  julia


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Mai 2005)

z.B. über die Windows-Suchfunktion
bei "enthaltener Text" kannst du Beliebiges eingeben...die Suche liefert dir dann nur Dateien, in denen das Gesuchte drinnen steht.


----------

